# Stripper goes all the way...exclusive video



## spykal

This stripper goes all the way Do not click on the Play button if easily offended, contains scenes of total nudity:-

[video width=425 height=344:2330d5d46d]http://www.youtube.com/v/jf80RHkcOgs&hl=en&fs=1"[/video:2330d5d46d]


----------



## Zebedee

Might as well confess Mike, as you are no doubt sitting there and chuckling as you watch who is clicking the button. 8O 8O :lol: :lol: 

Yes - you caught me for sure.   

Very clever though, and neatly done too.

Cheers


----------



## kayg

hey that's me!
Must've been one of those binocular toting motorhomers!


----------



## greenasthegrass

Nice rack! of ribs!

8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Greenie


----------



## shackman

Bit close to the bone that one!


----------

